# Back protector vest with hydration?



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

I am looking to get a back protector vest. When looking around I see that both Alpinestars and Slytech has versions with hydration bladder compartment. I have also noticed that there are two protection levels, 1 and 2. 
The idea with hydration and back protector seems appealing, much more then a backpack with hydration. It feels like a slimmer more lightweight setup to have hydration in the vest instead and nothing bouncing around on the back.
So what I really want is a airy back protector that can hold a hydration bladder. It wouldn't hurt if it had a pocket or two. I am not sure if I should go for Level 1 or 2. There are almost no places around here that stocks these things so trying them on is impossible.

All opinions and/or suggestions on other brands etc. are welcome


----------



## seankdebree (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been using Alpinestars Paragon vest (knee elbow pads as well) and am satisfied. Has back protection and provision for a water bladder. Goal accomplished as far as avoiding straps around the waist, arms, and chest. Plenty of pockets for a tube and minimalist tools as well. The only drawback is the dreaded hunchback you get when worn under your jersey. Some people comment but whatever.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

seankdebree said:


> I've been using Alpinestars Paragon vest (knee elbow pads as well) and am satisfied. Has back protection and provision for a water bladder. Goal accomplished as far as avoiding straps around the waist, arms, and chest. Plenty of pockets for a tube and minimalist tools as well. The only drawback is the dreaded hunchback you get when worn under your jersey. Some people comment but whatever.


The hunchback part is ok for me 
What do you think about it as a back protector? Can't seem to find any good info about the material. Is it just EVA foam (or similar) or is it D3O type material?


----------



## seankdebree (Mar 31, 2015)

Definately not D3O type. More like thin 0.25" thick camp pad foam, more closely related to EVA Foam. It does come in three layers that you can peel apart if so desired.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

seankdebree said:


> I've been using Alpinestars Paragon vest (knee elbow pads as well) and am satisfied. Has back protection and provision for a water bladder. Goal accomplished as far as avoiding straps around the waist, arms, and chest. Plenty of pockets for a tube and minimalist tools as well. The only drawback is the dreaded hunchback you get when worn under your jersey. Some people comment but whatever.


Do you wear it against the skin? And then, what, pull out the pad for washing just like a t-shirt? Very interested in this setup. How's it with a 2L bladder in it?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## seankdebree (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep thats it. The vest is mesh material but has surprisingly held together for a couple years of use (1 ride/week average). I use the following bladder to minimize hunchback effect:
https://sourceoutdoor.com/en/source...ACh2xVAZ7EAQYBCABEgI0bfD_BwE#/volume-15l_50oz


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Some evoc packs have a spine protector that can be removed


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

Rocky Mtn said:


> Some evoc packs have a spine protector that can be removed


That's pretty much the opposite of what I was looking for


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I use an alpinestars paragon vest. I only use it when I'm racing enduro or at the bike park. Supposedly it can carry a hydration bladder as well but I have never used it for that as I just use a water bottle and a fanny pack if I need more then one bottle of water. 

As a back protector I like it quite a bit. It's very light weight and I don't really notice it while I'm riding. It works well with my leatt and does not bunch up (it bunches a bit on a chairlift but that's it). I have and do wear it up against my skin without issue. After like, the third day in a row of wearing it I'll get slight chaffing at the back of my arm pits but no cuts or anything. I also wear it over a under armor base layer when the whether allows and when I wear it like that, it is super comfy. It fits true to size meaning that I wear a Large t-shirt and Large vest is snug and form fitting but not uncomfortable. 

I have unfortunately tested it out a few times and it does what it's supposed to do and stays put in a crash.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

minimusprime said:


> I use an alpinestars paragon vest. I only use it when I'm racing enduro or at the bike park. Supposedly it can carry a hydration bladder as well but I have never used it for that as I just use a water bottle and a fanny pack if I need more then one bottle of water.
> 
> As a back protector I like it quite a bit. It's very light weight and I don't really notice it while I'm riding. It works well with my leatt and does not bunch up (it bunches a bit on a chairlift but that's it). I have and do wear it up against my skin without issue. After like, the third day in a row of wearing it I'll get slight chaffing at the back of my arm pits but no cuts or anything. I also wear it over a under armor base layer when the whether allows and when I wear it like that, it is super comfy. It fits true to size meaning that I wear a Large t-shirt and Large vest is snug and form fitting but not uncomfortable.
> 
> I have unfortunately tested it out a few times and it does what it's supposed to do and stays put in a crash.


Thanks, good input 

I am thinking about using it for all types of riding excluding the occasional bike park visit. For bike parks I rent all the gear. 
Getting older and need to protect myself from injury because of longer recovery time.


----------



## armenian (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd love to hear some input from anyone that uses the Alpinestars Evolution long sleeve armor jacket: https://www.alpinestars.com/evolution-long-sleeve-jacket-fa18

There isn't much info out there only about 2 or 3 reviews from buyers. I am literally about to just pull the trigger on this for some enduro racing and anything with gnarly rock gardens.

I'm also looking into the model with more protection here but it seems like hydration is not possible with this one: https://www.alpinestars.com/products/cycling/protection/tech-bionic-mtb-jacket


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My Osprey Raven (men's version is the Raptor) has a hydration reservoir with a flat plastic back plate. It fits comfortably and it's well ventilated.


----------

